# Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?



## expresser (16. Sep. 2009)

Hallo ihr Techniker im und am Teich,

könnt ihr mir bitte verraten ob man das kann, bzw. darf und mit welchem, möglichst günstigen Dimmer?
Ich komme auf der Oase Seite nicht wirklich weiter, glaube aber gesehen zu haben dass es Einen gibt.
Auf ein Mail wurde nicht geantwortet.

Vielen Dank im voraus und


----------



## Olli.P (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hi Werna,

wenn deine Optimax aus der ganz neuen Serie ist, kann es wohl sein, das du die gar ned dimmen musst 

Meine Optimax 15.000 vom letzten Jahr fährt im Winter von selbst automatisch runter. 
Daher habe ich im letzten Winter die neuere abgeklemmt und nur die alte Optimax solange es ging durchlaufen lassen.

Übrigens wollte die neue Optimax als das Wasser noch zu kalt für sie war, nicht mal wieder anlaufen als ich den Stecker in die Steckdose eingesteckt hatte.......:crazy

Daher denke ich das die sich sogar bei einer bestimmten WT von alleine abschaltet......

Bei welcher WT das dann evtl. ist, kann ich dir nich sagen. 

Da hatte ich schon erst gedacht die Pumpe iss in Sack.............
Aber als das Wasser dann, ich mein über 5° hatte, isse dann doch wieder angelaufen............


----------



## expresser (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hi Olli,

meine Optimax ist 2 Monate jung und steht im Sickerschacht unter Wasser auf -1,50 also im frostfreien Bereich. Noch dazu verläuft die Leitung zum Bodenfilter unter dem Teich durch auf ca. -1,80 somit könnte es wirklich funktionieren die Pumpe gedimmt durchlaufen zu lassen.

Bei weniger Durchflussmenge würde sich das Wasser im Erdreich unter dem Teich sogar noch erwärmen bzw. nicht zu sehr abkühlen.

Wenn ich davon ausgehe dass sich die Pumpe nicht abschaltet dann muss ich sie aber dimmen weil ich den Zufluss bei den Steinen verschließen und nur den Bodenfilter mit Wasser versorgen will.

Notlösung wäre alles so laufen zu lassen wie es jetzt läuft und mind. doppelten Stromverbrauch als gedimmt für nix und wieder nix.
(Zitat: von wem weiss ich nicht mehr "nur um dem Wasser die Gegend zu zeigen" oder so ähnlich).

Danke, und vielleicht weiss ja doch jemand eine Antwort!


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Servus Olli, Servus Werna

Habe die Frage drüben im Oase-Forum schon mal gestellt ... 

Noch eine Antwort 

Und eine habe ich noch :beeten

Wenn man wirklich SFC nicht abschalten kann ... na dann gute Nacht ...
Habe noch was gefunden .... erstaunlich wieviele von uns da drüben anfragen


----------



## Olli.P (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hi Helmut,

und keine Frage wurde meines Erachtens Beantwortet........ 

Mir kommt das so vor, als würden die alle um den heißen Brei herum reden.... 

@Werna:

lass die Pumpe laufen und teste den Durchfluss bei einer Temp. < 10° dann weiße Bescheid (Schätzelein).

Wenn des FSC funzt, sollte die Pumpe ja nur noch 50% bringen. 

Runterregeln mit 'nem Steckdosendimmer geht nich wirklich, hab ich schon probiert. Nur einen Tacken zu weit runter gedreht und die Pumpe bleibt stehen...... 

Und zum anlaufen lassen muss man dann erst wieder voll auf drehen. Ansonsten fängt die voll an zu brummen..... 


Und:



> Hallo,
> 
> die Optimax kann nicht mit einem Master geregelt werden. Sie können die Optimax nur mechanisch regeln.




Das wurde mir bei der ersten Optimax an der Hotline auch gesagt. Und im gleichen Atemzug wurde erwähnt das die neue Optimax (ab Bj. 2008?) regelbar wäre.............. 

Was da nu wirklich Fakt iss kann aber wohl keiner Beantworten.
Anscheinend weiß da auch der eine nich was der andere macht.........


----------



## squidy (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Runterregeln mit 'nem Steckdosendimmer geht nich wirklich, hab ich schon probiert. Nur einen Tacken zu weit runter gedreht und die Pumpe bleibt stehen......



hi olli 

bei einem Phasen Anschnitt/Abschnitt Dimmer ist das klar  aber hast du es mal mit einem elektronischen probiert?? diese regeln schön die spannung und verhacken nicht die sinuswelle 

ansonsten müsste ein stufentrafo funktionieren, jedoch wird die pumpe eine gewisse spannung zum betrieb brauchen. schätze mal unter 110V wird schluss sein.

wer richtig geld ausgeben will kann mit eine Frequenzumformer arbeiten das sollte auf jedenfall gehen, ist aber wohl unrentabel um einige watt zu sparen.

gruss remo

edit: das mit den 110v könnte man einfach testen. einfach 2 baugleiche pumpen in serie schalten, d.h. Polleiter der ersten Pumpe an 230V und den Neutralleiter der ersten an den Polleiter der zweiten Pumpe, diesen Neutralleiter dann an den Neutralleiter des Netzes ( Steckdose). so hat man 230V über beide Pumpen, somit hat man einen gleichen Spannungsteiler wobei über jeder Pumpe 110V sind


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Servus Olli



> und keine Frage wurde meines Erachtens Beantwortet........
> 
> Mir kommt das so vor, als würden die alle um den heißen Brei herum reden....



Ich glaube die kennen sich auch nicht aus .... 

Da gibts ja bei uns mehr Spezies mit richtig guten Tipps ... 

Aber um nochmal auf Wernas Frage zurück zu kommen ...

Ich denke bei den "Paar" Watt zahlt sich der ganze Aufwand net wirklich aus 

Nur eins würde mich sehr ärgern .... dieses FSC ... habe beim Kauf leider nicht nachgehackt . Jetzt habe ich zwei Pumpen daheim und die funktionieren vielleicht nicht :evil wenn die Wasser-Temp unter ??°C sinkt 

Ich glaube ich zerlege eine einmal


----------



## squidy (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Olli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi digicat

stell ein foto der offenen pumpe hier rein evtl kann ich dir helfen den fühler ausser betrieb zu setzen, strom ist ja mein beruf 

das die von O*** wohl keinen schimmer haben, durfte ich heute auch feststellen, behauptet doch der O*** händler der teich müsse nur 1mal pro tag durch den Filter und nicht 1mal in 1-2h  
mal abgesehen von den Illusionen was so ein 100l filterchen für koiteiche filtern könne 

verkaufen ist hald alles, ob der kunde dann zufrieden ist 

lg remo


----------



## expresser (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo zusammen

und erst mal danke für eure Antworten.

Bei Oase hab ich keine bekommen! Ist keine gute Werbung!

Jetzt wende ich mich an den Händler und hoffe dass der einen besseren Draht zum Hersteller hat als wir Kunden.
Es geht um eine simple Auskunft und nicht um eine Reklamation oder sonst irgend etwas.

Vielleicht ist es ja nur ein Missverständnis.

Ich lass Sie mal laufen und leg mich auf die lauer. Wenn ich dann sehe dass die Wellen beim Zulauf kleiner werden lauf ich ins Elektrogeschäft, kauf mir ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät, stecke es dazwischen und kann sofort erkennen ob die Pumpe auf 50% heruntergeregelt hat.
Dann bin ich glücklich!

Kauf ich mir vorher das Stromverbrauchsmessgerät dann brauche ich mich nicht auf die lauer zu legen.

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat!


----------



## JoergK (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*



Digicat schrieb:


> ....Ich glaube ich zerlege eine einmal



Hi Helmut,

ich glaube, die Mühe kannst Du Dir sparen, wäre schade um die Pumpe :shock
Das Ding ist (weil als Tauchpumpe betreibbar) komplett vergossen, an den Fühler kommst Du nicht ran. 

Ich hab mir mal meine eco 12000 angeschaut, da kommt man auch an nix elektrisches dran.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Servus Remo, Servus Werna

Remo das mit dem Bild klappt 100%ig ... morgen nehme ich mir die 10.000er zur Brust ... sehr sorgsam .. will ja die Garantie nicht verlieren.

@ Werna: ist eine gute Idee ... nur mir hilft das leider nicht, soll sie doch mit 100% Leistung durch laufen und ich denke das bemerke ich


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Servus Jörg

Es soll ja einen Schalter direkt am Pumpengehäuse geben  ... mit dem man diese FSC (Seasonal Flow Control) auf "on/off/auto" einstellen kann ... allerdings muß man dazu das Filtergehäuse abnehmen ....


----------



## expresser (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hi,

nicht zu fassen!:shock

Die Geschäftsführung von Teichfolie Hamburg hat schon geantwortet!

Das ist Service!

Die Antwort konnte er natürlich noch nicht haben, weil bei Oase antworten sie ja nicht so schnell!

Bin sehr zuversichtlich dass ich eine bekomme wenn er ein bekommt und dann kann ich ja noch nach der FSC Funktion fragen.


----------



## Ogi (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo,

hatte mal wegen der Optimax 15000 wegen der el. Reglung nachgefragt und bekam diese Antwort:


von OASE-Teichfreund-Center » 25.02.2009, 09:16 

Hallo,

die Optimax kann nicht mit einem Master geregelt werden. Sie können die Optimax nur mechanisch regeln.
Gruß 
Bernd Lenz 
OASE Teichfreund-Center

Gruß  

Werner


----------



## JoergK (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*



Digicat schrieb:


> ...Es soll ja einen Schalter direkt am Pumpengehäuse geben....



yep, den gibt's auch an meiner eco. 

Ist ein Plastik-Schiebeteil, da scheint ein Magnet drauf zu sein, im Inneren steckt wohl ein Reedkontakt.

Jedenfalls hab ich keine 'Verbindung' von Außen nach Innen gefunden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## expresser (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo Werner,

hab irgendwo gelesen dass man die Optimax pro el. regeln kann aber mit was und ob man das darf ohne die Garantie zu verlieren weiss ich nicht.

Vielleicht ist das der Unterschied zwischen Optimax und Optimax pro. Wer weiss?

Danke und


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Servus Werna

Mir schwant böses  ....

Meinst du vielleicht die Promax ... und nicht die Optimax ... 

Sorry ... aber den "Pro"-Zusatz hatte ich noch nie gehört ... nicht an der Optimax .... aber es gibt ja keine kleine Promax ... die fängt ja erst bei 20000 an ... 

Bin jetzt ganz schön verwirrt :drunk obwohl ich nix getrunken habe


----------



## expresser (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Servus Helmut,

nein nein, das ist schon die Optimax mit der Ergänzung "pro"!
Steht auf dem Karton. Wir haben schon fast die gleichen Pumpen!

So und jetzt prost.


----------



## Ogi (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo Werna,

auf dem Karton meiner Optimax steht auch Pro, die Pumpe wurde im April 09 gekauft. Ich denke Optimax ist Optimax. Habe mir auch mal von allen Oase Pumpen die Kennlinien zusenden lassen, auch hier wird die Optimax gezeigt.


Gruß

Werner


----------



## Olli.P (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hi Leut's,


es gibt schon die Optimax und die Optimax Pro. 

Ich hab schließlich je eine in Betrieb. 

Eine von 2006 oder 2007 

Und eine von 2008 :smoki

Und die alte regelt *"nicht"* automatisch. Die läuft und läuft und läuft immer auf voller Leistung. 

Auch die alte ist nicht regelbar............


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Servus Techniker

So wie versprochen ... mein Bericht

Auf der Verpackung ist bei beiden Pumpen 10.000er & 20.000er das "Pro" groß gedruckt ... und 5 kleinere Piktogramme ...

 

In der Bedienungsanleitung steht vom "Regeln" aber auch von "SFC" kein Wort 

Das zerlegen habe ich mir erspart ... es gibt nix zu zerlegen ...

Ausser ... den Filterkorb abzunehmen und den Standfuß zu entfernen

Aber ...

vielleicht ist ja, in meinem Fall das SFC ein Segen  , wenn sie "doch" nie abgeschaltet wird ... wenn die Temp. entspricht, ich gehe jetzt mal von einer Temp. um die +4°C aus.
Nur ab wann sie abschaltet  ... ich hoffe erst unter diesen +4°C ... dies wäre von großem Interesse.

Olli du hast ja deine schon länger im Einsatz ... Erfahrung diesbezüglich


----------



## Olli.P (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hi Helmut,

Erfahrungswerte hab ich nüch........... 

Denn ich habe ja die Optimax PRO im Winter ausgeschaltet......... 

Weil die Pumpe m.M.n. auch bei fallenden Temps. schon runter schaltet.......:__ nase

Und ob sie bei +1° oder erst bei +4°C wieder einschaltet hab ich nich so genau drauf geachtet.......

Wie schon vorher geschrieben, ich lass die alte durchlaufen, die macht bei meiner Förderhöhe ca. 9.000L/h und wenn es zu lange kalt wird, dann regel ich den Rest mit dem Kugelhahn..............:smoki

Aber wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil......... 

Dein Bild:

 


Was steht denn da im *roten* Kreis............. 



Richtig:

Auto Off 0° C  ( Wenn man das glauben kann........ )


*Setzen  6*


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Servus Olli

OK ... habe das Symbol irgendwie anders gedeutet 

Naja ... hoffe nie 0°C in der Pumpenkammer zu haben ... zumal die sehr gut gedämmt wird  und ....
wenn Wasser rinnt ... ist es noch kein Eis .....


----------



## squidy (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

hi werna

hab gerade etwas gefunden was dein problem lösen könnte 

manchmal gut wenn man bei conrad stöbert  

klick

ist zumindest günstig, wär also ein versuch wert


----------



## Roadrunner (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Müßte OASE sowas wie die "Winterfunktion" nicht in der Betriebsanleitung genaustens beschreiben?

Ich habe auch eine nagelneue Optimax 10000 am Teich montiert und wenn die bei +4°C abschaltet bin ich sauer.

Wobei mir auffällt... die Betriebsanleitung zur Pumpe habe ich meines Wissens nie bekommen... such... Toaster, Eierkocher, UVC, BluRay-Player, Projektor, Leinwand ... Da muß ich doch morgen mal den Teichbauer nach der Pumpe fragen.


----------



## expresser (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo,

ich würde sagen das ist ein Grad Zeichen °, Nullen sehen anders aus 0.
 
Das sagt mMn. nichts über die Temperaturschwelle aus.

Meine Befürchtung ist dass bei tiefen Außentemperaturen ein Schlauch oder Rohr von außen nach innen zufriert. Schön langsam wird der Querschnitt immer kleiner und dann ist zu. Aber wenn sich die Pumpe sowieso ausschaltet, dann ist schon früher zu.

Wenn es die Optimax und die Optimax PRO gibt, dann hab ich ja noch einen Hoffnungsschimmer dass Sie regelbar ist. Mein Händler hat noch nichts hören oder lesen lassen.
Ich melde mich aber umgehend wenn er es tut.


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Servus Guido

Das mit den +4°C war von mir eine Annahme ... 
Edit: Gerade in der Bedienungsanleitung gelesen ... Die Pumpe ist zwischen einer Wassertemperatur von +4°C - +35°C zu verwenden.

Lt. Olli sollte sie bei 0°C abschalten  zumindest kann man dieses Symbol so deuten ...

In der Bedienungsanleitung steht tatsächlich nix über diese Funktion drinnen ... habe gerade nochmal durchgeblättert (3 A5 Seiten ).


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hi Werna,
ich habe auch eine Optimax 10000. Zum Regeln habe ich schon mal 'ne Diode gekauft (dann liegen nur noch effektiv 110V~ bei 25 Hz an) mit dem Ergebnis:
Pumpe läuft, oder läuft nicht.
Die Pumpe hat also eine interne Regelung, die über einen Einweg-Gleichrichter gespeist wird (die Stromversorgung des Motors vielleicht auch). Einen Frequenzumrichter kannst Du Dir da wohl sehr wahrscheinlich schenken...


----------



## expresser (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo Remo,

danke für deinen Link aber er funktioniert bei mir nicht. Das wäre wirklich einen Versuch wert wenn das Teil nicht zu teuer ist. Jetzt wäre noch gut zu klären ob man bei Schäden an der Pumpe die Garantie nicht verliert (wenn sie nicht der Dimmer verursacht hat).

Könntest du es mit dem Link noch einmal versuchen bitte?

@Rolf
d.h. dimmen ist nicht? Ich bin ein elektrisches bzw. elektronisches Nockabazl!
d.h. ich verstehe nur Bahnhof!
Du hast eine Optimax PRO?

Außerdem Danke an Alle, dass ihr mir da weiterhelft!


----------



## squidy (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

hi werna

ich versuchs nochmal  klick

ist ein drehzahlregler, bzw wenn ich das schema so überfliege wird per triac geregelt und diese werden in der elektronik auch eingesetzt um die drehzahl kleiner motoren zu regeln 

unsere max 200w, sind für einen elektromotor echt winzig 

ansonsten die teure Variante, bei 550W schaltleistung kann man ja nicht nur eine Pumpe anschliessen.


----------



## expresser (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Danke Remo,

warte noch auf die Reaktion vom Händler und dann sieht man weiter.


----------



## lollo (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo Leute,

wenn ihr mal im Katalog von Oase nachschaut, werdet ihr dann feststellen, dass auf einer der letzten Seiten des Kataloges alle aufgedruckten Zeichen beschrieben sind.
Das erwähnte Zeichen sagt aus, "Produkt bietet Überhitzungsschutz".


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hi Ihr alle,
wenn aus meinem Test hervorgeht, dass die Oase Optimax (ohne pro) mit 110 Volt "pulsierendem" Gleichstrom nur in einer Richtung läuft, dann ist ist das Teil "von außen" definitiv weder dimmbar noch irgendwie in der Pumpleistung regelbar. Die diskutierten Abschaltfunktionen (inkl. Schutz gegen Trockenlauf) werden im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten (keine vergammelten Kontakte etc.) funktionieren.


----------



## squidy (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hi Ihr alle,
> wenn aus meinem Test hervorgeht, dass die Oase Optimax (ohne pro) mit 110 Volt "pulsierendem" Gleichstrom nur in einer Richtung läuft, dann ist ist das Teil "von außen" definitiv weder dimmbar noch irgendwie in der Pumpleistung regelbar.



hi rolf

wie kommst du zu diesem schluss?? evtl binn ich mal wieder überarbeiten und steh total auf dem schlauch aber es ist für mich grad unlogisch 

durch den wechselstrom wird ja auch ein wechselndes magnetfeld erzeugt was den anker antreibt, bei pulsierendem gleichstrom dürfte die pumpe nur ein wenig mit dem anker (flügelrad) zucken. 

bei dem gleichstrom von dir, wird wohl einfach die negative halbwelle nach oben "geklappt" oder "abgehackt" und so das pulsieren erzeugt. daraus resultiert das sich das Magnetfeld in der Feldspule bzw Anker nicht ändern kann und somit der anker max ein wenig bewegt aber nicht dreht


----------



## expresser (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo Leute

mein Händler hat mir folgendes geschrieben.

Zitat:

1. Die Optimax 10000. ist elektronisch nicht dimmbar.
2. Bei 60 Watt  /h haben Sie im Jahr ca. 40,47 EUR kosten. Eine reduzierung über 4 Monate auf z.B. 30 Watt würde eine Ersparnis von 6,65 EUR p.a. bedeuten.
   Demnach würde sich eine Investition von vielleicht 80 EUR erst nach 12 Jahren rechnen.

Die SFC Frage konnte ich erst jetzt stellen und hoffe er kann helfen.


----------



## bodo61 (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*



expresser schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> mein Händler hat mir folgendes geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Also ich komm bei 60W/h, in 365 Tagen und einem Preis von 0,20 €, auf 105 €.
Und wenn ich nur 30W/h verbrauche ist das doch die Hälfte, also 52,50€, oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler.


----------



## expresser (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo Bodo.

Ja,du hast da Einen.


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Wieso hat er einen Fehler?

60Watt sind 0,06KW
0,06KW x 24h =  1,44KWH
1,44KWH x 365a = 525,6KWH
525,6 KWH x 0,2€ = 105,12€ Für ein Jahr bei 60 Watt durchgehend und 20 Cent/KWH

4Monate=120Tage
1,44KWH/Tag x 120 = 172,8 KWH
Da wir nun aber die Hälfte benutzen kommen wir auf 86,4KWH
86,4KWH x 0,2€ =17,28€
Das würde dann bei 120 Tagen mit 30 Watt eine Ersparnis von 17,28€ bedeuten
Somit wären die 80€ nach 4,63 Jahren armotisiert und wenn er der Meinung ist, dass sich dies nicht lohnt, dann sagt er damit indirket, dass eine Oase Pumpe nicht so lange hällt...


In 2008 lag der Durchschnittsstrompreis bei 0,1299€/kwh

Der Händler ist von einem Preis von 0,077€ ausgegangen, was ich dann doch für sehr wenig halte


----------



## expresser (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo Leute,

Der Händler hat sich gemeldet und mir folgendes geschrieben:

"Also die optimax 10000 dürfte sich gar nicht zurück regeln, da Sie kein Seasonal Flow eingebaut hat. Sprich der Bimetall der die Leistung runterregelt existiert dort gar nicht.
Grundlegend erfolgt sonst die runterreglung ab 15° C und erfolgt dann in Abhänigkeit von den Temperaturen. Wie gesagt aber nur bei den Pumpen mit der Ausstattung"

???


----------



## schrope (23. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hallo Werna,

kauf dir doch einen 10€ Baumarkt dimmer für Lampen und probier ob es funktioniert.
Wenn du diese Temp.regelung nicht hast funktioniert ein normaler Dimmer auch. 
Hab ich bei meiner Pumpe erst gestern auch so gemacht!
Wenns nicht funktioniert kannst du ihn ja immer noch zurückbringen, der Pumpe passiert da nichts.

Probieren geht über studieren!!!!!! 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Olli.P (23. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hi,

@ Schrope (Peter):



> kauf dir doch einen 10€ Baumarkt dimmer für Lampen und probier ob es funktioniert.



Guggst du [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5/]hier[/URL] hab ich schon probiert, das funzt nicht wirklich...... 

Oder kann es auch einfach nur am Dimmer liegen.....


----------



## schrope (23. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Oase Optimax pro 10000 - elektronisch dimmen?*

Hi Oli,

naja am Dimmer liegts nicht wirklich.
Hast du sie schon mal ohne gegenlast probiert zu dimmern, sprich ohne das sie das Wasser irgendwohin hinauf pumpen muss?

Weil ich denke das Oase da einen Motor verbaut hat, der an der Grenze seiner Leistungskurve arbeitet.
Da der Dimmer einfach nur die Spannung verringert verändert sich dadurch natürlich auch das Drehmoment.
Nun wenn der Motor keine Reserve hat wird er einfach die Last nicht schaffen und stehen bleiben.

Bei meiner Pumpe ist es so, dass ich sie von 150W auf max. 100W runterregeln kann, ab da brummt sie nur noch und pumpt kein Wasser mehr hoch.

Vielleicht kann jemand den Test machen ob man sie ohne Wasser dimmen kann, wenn ja stimmt meine Mutmaßung. (Fals möglich betr. Trochenlaufschutz usw.)

Ein weiterer Versuch wäre mit einem richtigen Frequentumrichter.
Vorteil dabei ist das dieser das Drehmoment nicht so stark einbrechen lässt wie ein Dimmer.

MfG,
Peter


----------

